# Dixie Bassin Jonboat Federation West Ga Division 2014 Tournament Schedule



## jeffreese (Dec 15, 2013)

2014 TOURNAMENT SCHEDULE
DIXIE BASSIN JONBOAT FEDERATION
WEST GEORGIA DIVISION

February 22        VARNER* (Covington)
March 8               SEATON* (Carrollton)
March 29.            LAKE ACWORTH* (Acworth) 
April 12.              SEATON* (Carrollton)
April 26.              BRUSHY BRANCH** (Rome)
May 10.               HICKORY LOG CREEK* (Canton)
May 24.               BLACK SHOALS* (Conyers)
June 14               HORTON* (Fayetteville)
June 28.              SEATON*. (Carrollton)
July 19.               J.W. SMITH (Hampton)
September 13     SEA BREEZE** (Buchanan)
September 27     WEST POINT** (Ringer Access) 
October 11          HORTON* (Fayetteville)

NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP (TOP SIX TEAMS) November 8 T.B.D.

November 15 CLUB CLASSIC T.B.D.

* Trolling motor only (No gas motors attached to boat)   Daily Permit required.
** Gas motors permitted up to 90HP to be operated at idle speed only. 

FOR RULES AND MORE INFORMATION CHECK US OUT IN FACEBOOK AT: Dixie Bassin Jonboat Federation West Ga Division or contact: Jeff Reese at: jreese01221960@gmail.com

Dixie Bassin Jonboat Federation is a non-profit organization.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 17, 2013)

Anybody fishing Seaton will have to be with a Carroll County resident or land owner.


----------



## Randall (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Dustin I checked with CCWA before I went to get a permit and they told me the same thing. You saved me a couple hours. They said non residents could fish there but had to be with a land owner or resident and if you were in a boat it had to be a boat with a permit from them as well.


----------



## jeffreese (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Guys. We have fished Lake Seaton many times and I have an annual permit on my boat. One of our members has already checked with the Director of CCWA. We are working out the details this week.


----------

